

Requiem for the American Dream - Chomsky Documentary on Kickstarters - timonv
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pfpictures/requiem-for-the-american-dream-the-chomsky-documen

======
Tloewald
Manufacturing Consent was a life-changing event for me, so good luck. But
suggesting the film will resemble "fog of war" seems odd since that was a
confession by someone complicit in the tragedy under discussion. Frankly, i'd
be happier with a sequel to Manufacturing Consent.

------
mathattack
I find a Chomsky documentary on Kickstarter to be an interesting idea. Is this
entirely what we should expect given his worldview, or a subtle case of irony?

~~~
timonv
To be clear here, I'm in no way involved with the documentary. I am however,
an avid reader of books, and Chomsky is a major author in that collection.

Personally, I think the trailer is a bit of a glorification of Chomsky's
social political criticism. And in that respect, this would fit perfectly. I
just hope they leave out the melodrama in the documentary.

------
_mulder_
Definitely needs some work on the audio mix, I found the dialogue quite hard
to hear over the cliché Requiem for a Dream-esque music.

------
aeorgnoieang
I was confused by the title – "Kickstarter for Chomsky documentary" would be
more accurate.

~~~
timonv
That makes me curious, what do you think it was? Chomsky talking about
kickstarter?

